# staircase pressurizing



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ده شرح لمروحة ضغط السلم المستخدمة فى حالة حدوث حريق فقط والتى تجعل منطقة سلم الهروب ذات ضغط موجب وذلك لمنع تتبع الدخان والحريق للاشخاص اثناء الهروب من الحريق



الخطوة الاولى ننزل المرفقات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*نزل الكاد ده كمان هنستخدمه*

وبكرة بامر الله نبدا الشرح


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2011)

منتظرك


----------



## تامر النجار (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير فعلا انا منتظر الشرح هناك بعض العقبات تقابلنى فى هذا الموضوع يا ريت لا تتأخر علينا بالشرح


----------



## nofal (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على جهدك وفعلاً نحن بانتظارك


----------



## agordat1977 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على جهدك وفعلاً نحن بانتظارك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*على بركة الله نبدا*

اولا
سلم الهروب الخاص بالحريق اسمه
ESCAPE STAIRS
وده سلم بيقوم بتصميمه المهندس المعمارى باسس علمية وبيكون مقاوم للحريق
وده له نصوص فى الكود nfpa ولكن تصميمه المعمارى ومكان وجوده يخص المصمم المعمارى
بشروط الكود وشروط الدفاع المدنى بحيث يسهل الوصول اليه من قاطنى المبنى بسهوله وفى اسرع وقت وغالبا بيكون فى جوانب البناية وله باب فى كل طابق وهذ الباب يفتح الى داخل السلم اى فى اتجاه الهروب وفى الطابق السفلى يفضل الباب الخارجى يكون على الشارع مباشرة وبيفتح للخارج اى الى خارج المبنى وده ايضا فى اتجاه الخروج

نزل الاتوكاد المرفق وشوف شكل سلم الخروج فى كل طابق هتلاقينى كاتب عليه رقم 1 
والسلم على اليسار كاتب عليه رقم 2
وهتلاقى باب الهروب بتاع السلم مكتوب عليه باللون الازرق باب هروب

باختصار شرح الاتوكاد المرفق
دى بناية 10 طوابق ارضى واول وثانى وثالث متكرر منه 7
طبعا فى الرسم بنرسم بدون الدور المتكرر يعنى هتلاقى
الارضى والاول والثانى والثالث ثم السطح

يوجد سلمين هروب واحد على اليمين واخر على اليسار وكل سلم بنغذية بمروحة ضغط موجودة على السطح اسمها PRF 1 للسلم الايمن
و PRF 2 للسلم الايسر

ومن كل مروحة بننزل بدكت صاج بيمر فى المنور او يسمى سعات دكت معمارى او يسمى شافت SHAFT
وهو موضح فى الرسم وعليه علامة X موضحة بالون الازرق فى كل طابق

وهذا الدكت الصاج اللى نازل من المروحة فى المنورة يصل الى السلم فى كل طابق ويرمى بجريلة هواء كما هو موضح فى الرسمحتى اخر طابق انظر الرسم جيدا وادرسه جيدا لكى تفهم الشرح القادم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*نكمل بامر الله*

طيب بعد ما فهمنا يعنى ايه سلم هروب
وفهمنا يعنى ايه مروحة ضغط سلم

ايه المطلوب حسابه الان
؟
؟
؟
اولا مطلوب معرفة كمية الهواء الكلية cfm
اللى هتخرج من المروحة لتغذى السلم وطبعا هتتقسم الكمية بالتساوى فى كل طابق
يعنى لو حسبت الكمية مثلا
5820 cfm
وعندى 10 طوابق يبقى الجريل فى كل طابق هتخرج 582 cfm

ثانيا مطلوب حساب static pressuer
للمروحة

ثالثا حاجة اسمها relife damper size


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

نركز اوى فى الجزء اللى جاى اللى هيفهمه خلاص يبقى هيقدر هيفهم الموضوع 100 فى ال 100

اولا سلم الهروب فى وصفه وكانه علبة كبيرة مربعة مساحة القاعدة بتعتها هى مساحة السلم وارتفاع العلبة هو ارتفاع السلم من اول طابق الى اخر طابق وهذه العلبة لها فتحة فى كل طابق الا وهى باب الهروب اللى بيوصل الطابق بالسلم
والطبيعى ان كل الفتحات اى الابواب مغلقة بشكل كامل طيب
ووقت حدوث الحريق مفترض ان يفتح باب واحد او اثنين او اكثر فقط وليس كل الابواب هتفتح ولا نستطيع باى حال من الاحوال تصميم المروحة وحساب كمية الهواء ونحن نفترض ان كل الابواب ستفتح ده شىء مستحيل لان فى الحالة دى حضرتك عايز مروحة بحجم البناية كلها وده شىء مستحيل 

باختصار لما نحسب المروحة فى البنايات السكنية بافترض ان باب واحد فقط مفتوح او اثنين وده اللى هنشوفه مع بعض فى الكود لما ندخل الحسابات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

النقطة الثانية اللى عايزك تفهمها اننا لما بنصمم المروحة واول ما تشتغل مطلوب منها انها تعمل فرق فى الضغط بين السلم وبين الطابق ما بين 25 الى 50 بسكال وهنشوف ده فى الكود وهنعرف كيف نحقق الفرق ده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب تعالو بقى نحسب اول خطوة الا وهى كميه الهواء الخاصة بالمروحة CFM

تعالو اولا نفترض انه حدث حريق فى البناية المرفقة سابقا واللى هى 10 طوابق
اولا المروحة هتشتغل وكل الابواب مغلقة يعنى لسة محدش فتح اى باب للهروب من خلاله

فى قانون موجود فى مزكرة FLAKT WOOD فى البى دى اف الموجود فى اول المرفقات فى بداية الموضوع

افتح صفحة 17
على اليمين تحت المسمى 
*4.3 SUPPLY AIR VOLUME*

*هتلاقى القانون ده*

*Q = 0.83 AEP^1\n 
​​*
*Q = The volume of air required (m3/sec)*
*AE = Leakage area from the space (m2)*
*P = Pressure differential (Pa)*
*n = Leakage factor*
*For large leakage areas - Doors etc - n = 2*
*For small leakage areas - Window cracks -*
*n = 1.6*
*For the purpose of a Pressurisation System*
*designed to hold the smoke behind doors*
*the formula becomes,*
*Q = 0.83 AEP^1\2*​​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Q هى كمية الهواء المطلوبة
P هو فرق الضغط المطلوب طيب نجيبه من فين افتح المزكرة صفحة صفحة 17 هتلاقى جدول
TABLE 3
ونختار بناءا على ارتفاع المبنى وارتفاع المبنى بتاعى اللى هو 10 طوابق فى المثال 40 متر
هنلاقى ان 
P بتساوى 25 بسكال لانى اقل من 50 متر

طيب يتبقى فى المعادلة مجهولين 

الاول هو 
n
وفى صفحة 17 بيقولك خذه 2 
ومشروح وواضح وسهل

المجهول الاخير فى المعادلة

AE
ده ايه اصلا

اى باب وهو مغلق بيكون فيه نسبة تسريب ناتجة من عقب الباب والخلوص بتاع الباب 
AE ده هو مساحة الخلوص بتاع الباب
طيب نعرفها منين
افتح المزكرة صفحة
18
هتلاقى جدول
TABLE 4
AE طبعا اسمها 
LEAKAGE AREA
عندى مساحة الباب 80 فى 200 سم
اذا 
AE للباب الواحد من الجدول 
O.O1 M2

وعندى عشر طوابق بعشر ابواب 
اذا AE الكلية بتساوى
O.1 M2


وبكده نبقى خلصنا اول Q
فى حالة ان الابواب كلها مغلقة وهى ناتجة من التسريب بتاع الخلوص

افتح شيت الاكسل المرفق فى اول الموضوع 
وراجع الكلام ده

هتلاقى 10 طوابق
وعشر سلالم هروب والمفترض ان يفتح باب واحد
والصغط 25 بسكال وال AE
للابواب كلها O.1 M2
والقانون موجود وحسب الشيت وطلع كمية الهواء
O.414 M3\S
طبعا سهل نحولها لى CFM
وبالرغم من ان التسريب معلوم حسابه الا ان اكيد فى ظروف غير معلومة ممكن ينشا عنها تسريب فبنضيف 50 فى المية زيادة فتصبح كمية الهواء
O.62 M3\S

ركز فى الشرح واتبع شيت الاكسل وراجع من المزكرة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب كويس جدا
ال Q اللى حسابنها والابواب مغلقة واللى هتنتج من التسريب فقط
هنضيف عليها Q اللى حهنسبها الان لما باب واحد فقط يفتح

طيب ايه اللى بقولى انه باب واحد فقط
اللى هيفتح

اولا نصنف المبنى بتاعى مثلا سكنى ندخل صفحة 10
TABLE 2
لاقى ان التصنيف بتاعى للسكنى A
تمام كده

ثم اذهب الى صفحة 6
TABLE 1
وعلى حسب الكود الانجليزى اخر خانة فى الجدول وامام التصنيف A
هلاقى عدد الابواب 1 وسرعة الهواء خلال الباب هتكون 

V= 0.75 M\S
انظر المزكرة فى الصفحات اللى انا محددها 
وادخل شيت الاكسل لو لقيت السرعة 2 متر فى الثانية غيرها الى O.75 متر فى الثانية من السهم فى الاكسل هتلاقى الخيارين

القنون المستخدم انظر الاكسل

Q=A x V

طيب 
A هى مساحة الباب المفتوح مضاف اليها خمسين فى المائة من مساحة الباب الثانى 
ومساحة الباب الثانى هى 10 فى المائة من مساحة باقى الابواب فى المبنى

يعنى عندى عشرة ابواب باب فى كل طابق
10 فى المائة منهم يعنى مساحة باب اخذ خمسين فى المائة منه يعنى نسف مساحة باب

باختصر مساحة الابواب المفتوحة فى المثال هى باب ونصف

لكى تفهم الشرح السابق راجع الارقام فى شيت الاكسل

وبمعنى اخر لو كان ارتفاع المبنى 20 طابق كنت هاخذ مساحة الباب مضاف اليها خمسن فى المائة من مساحة عشرة فى المائة من الابواب المتبقية
الابواب المتبقية يعنى مساحة عشرة فى المائة من الابواب المتبقية هى بابين وخمسين فى المائة منها يبقى باب
اذا المساحة كلها هى مساحة باب + مساحة باب

حد فاهم اللى فاهم يفهمنى لانى بكده حاسس انى مش فاهم الابواب دخلت فى بعض

ههههههههههههه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 نوفمبر 2011)

المهم وبناءا على المثال المشروح فى الاكسل

q=av
a=2.84
v=o.75
اذا
q=2.13 m3\s


اذ كمية الهواء الكلية الخاصة بالمروحة 
q = q1+q2
=2.7 متر مكعب فى الثانية = 5820 cfm

اذا الجريل فى كل طابق هتغذى السلم 582 سى اف ام انظر شيت الاكسل وراجع الارقام جيدا لتفهم جيدا

والى اللقاء لنكمل الموضع ونعرف باقى المطاليب

اتمنى من الله ان اكون وفقت فى شرح الموضوع


----------



## تامر النجار (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك كان عندى سؤال لاكن هأجله حتى لااقطع تواصلك فى الشرح الى ان تنتهى وياريت كل الزملاء يأجلو الأسئلة كذلك لحين ان تنتهى من الشرح حتى تتصل سلسلة الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG FEAST (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً ياهندسه وبعد اذن حضرتك انا جمعت الشرح بتاع حضرتك وحولته الى PDF على شان الشباب الى عايز يطبع يطبع على طول

http://www.4shared.com/file/CQoPuD1g/____.html


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المحاضرة 
بورك فيك


----------



## toktok66 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*فتح الله عليك وزادك علماً*
*حلو وجميل ورائع فتح الله عليك ولـــــــــــــــــــــكن*
*عاوز كده نتناقش في كام حاجه:*

*1- الرسم المرفق يوضح ان المروحه اعلى السطح الخاص ب المبنى – طيب ممكن تحددلي لو سمحت مكان ال **Relief damper**؟*

*2- هل نفس هذه الطريقه هو المتبع في حال المباني المتسعه المساحه مثل مراكز التسوق التجاريه؟؟؟*

*3- هل يجوز تطبيق هذه الطريقه لمبنى من دور واحد او دورين ؟ وماهو البديل الاقتصادي؟*

*4- وما هو نظام التحكم اللذي يتحكم بفتح الدانبر وتشغيل المروحه ((ماهو نظام التحكم لهذه المنظومه))؟؟؟*

*5- وكيف نربط بين هذا النظام ونظام الهواء العادم **Exhaust** للتكييف المركزي* *في كل دور* *؟؟*​


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *فتح الله عليك وزادك علماً*
> 
> *حلو وجميل ورائع فتح الله عليك ولـــــــــــــــــــــكن*
> *عاوز كده نتناقش في كام حاجه:*​
> ...


 
نرجو التصحيح و الافادة يا مخ


----------



## toktok66 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> نرجو التصحيح و الافادة يا مخ


*نرجو من الاخ المهندس الفاضل سيد حلاوه التصحيح ان وجد *


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *4- وما هو نظام التحكم اللذي يتحكم بفتح الدانبر وتشغيل المروحه ((ماهو نظام التحكم لهذه المنظومه))؟؟؟*​


 
"رب حامل علم الى من هو أفقه منه"
شوف المرفق و اشرح اللى فيه بليز


----------



## toktok66 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> "روب !!! (بشكير) حامل علم الى من هو أفقه منه"
> شوف المرفق و اشرح اللى فيه بليز


 
*المهندس سيد حلاوه مطلوب للكثير من التوضيح والشرح*


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2011)

كلمتين حلوين


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2011)

و ده الدنبر 
انظر صفحة 7
BR and SEBR Series dampers can be used in applications for:
• Gravity hood intake and exhaust
• Stairwell pressurization
• Room pressurization
• Ductwork outlets


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الله عليكم 
حفظكم الله 
هذا هو الحوار و إلا فلا 
كل كلمة بفائدة و أكثر 
مجموعة من النبغاء و الله 
زادكم الله من فضله 
أشعر اني صرت تلميذا مبتدأ الخطي أتلهف على معلومة من أحدكم 
و دائما القول الصادق الأبدي : و فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
و لكل من شارك في هذا النقاش أنحني احتراما و حبا انحناء التلميذ لمعلميه و أرفع يدي بالدعاء شكرا لله ان منح القسم هذه الكوكبة من النابغين و أن يجعل أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم 

وفقكم السميع العليم


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا سامع صوتكم من على اول المنتدى
ملحمة جميلة من النقاش الهندسى - منها نستفيد ومنها يحسن كلا منا خلقة تجاه الاخر
وطبعا كالعادة راشد المنتدى المهندس صبرى سعيد يلقى باخر كلاماتة قائلا" أن يجعل أعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم "
وانت ايضا يا هندسة لك الاحترام
وفى انتظار المهندس المجتهد السيد عبد الحميد فى استكمال الموضوع المرتقب*​


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و ده الدنبر
> انظر صفحة 7
> br and sebr series dampers can be used in applications for:
> • gravity hood intake and exhaust
> ...


 
جاري التحميل للاطلاع والمطلوب الريليف دانبر مرتبط بالمنظومه كامله!!!

الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــل
سيد حلاوه


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> كلمتين حلوين


 

وهنا وجد تكتوك مايبحث عنه
المرفق اللي موجود في المشاركه هذه به مشكله ((هو شغال وكله تمام)) المشكله فنيه بحته -- اخذ بأيدك واقرب اكتر انت شايف اول رسمه في المرفق ((ايوه بتاعت العماره واللي فيها مروحه وريليف دانبر ((تمام ايوه هي دي)) 

انا بزممك يا شيخ بكل ماهو هندسي -يصح الرسمه تتعمل كدا 
بطل بقى تروح تفتح ورق لحمه وروح افتح nfpa 92a وتلقى الصدمه --المروحه مكانها غلط اصلا لو فيه ريليف دانبر ولو مفيش دانبر يبقى مكانها صح جدا

ممكن بقى بعد ماتفهم الموضوع تحكهولي كده بروقان علشان استمخ منك وانبسط
الحقيقه ان تطبيق النظام له طريقتين-واحده بها ريليف دانبر والتانيه بحساسات ضغط وكل طريقه يختلف بها مكان المروحه


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مرفق رسمة للرليف​


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> مرفق رسمة للرليف​


 شكلك موصلكش هدفي
خلينا ندردش ونوصل مع بعض
فاكر انت اننا قلنا ان الهواء العادم بتاع التكييف او حتى الفنت بتاع الحمامات لازم يكون بعيد على الاقل 9-10 متر عن مصدر الفريش ((اظنك فاكر او على الاقل عندك المعلومه دي))

حلو اوي طيب انت عاملي مرفق البعد بين الريليف والمروحه حاجه كدا بتاعت ((مش هقول 2 متر -هاجي على نفسي وابحبحها شويتين واقول 3 متر - من المركز للمركز))

يعني يا معلمي ان المروحه تضغط الهواء في بير السلم والزياده يخرج من الريليف دانبر ولو كان الزياده ده فيه دخان ترجع المروحه تسحبه وترميه تاني على الناس ((علشان يتخنقوا )) انت لازم تضمن ان الهوا اللي هيخرج دا مستحيل يرجع تاني للمروحه علشان مترجعش ترميه تاني على الناس
طيب خلينا نقول ان المسافه 10 متر بينهم فوق السطح -برضوا مينفعش لان اي شويه هواء هياخدوا الدخان ((انت وحظك بقى مع اتجاه الرياح)) ويرموه على المروحه خصوصا ان منطقه الضغط حولها منخفضه وترجع المروحه ترميه على الناس

اقولك بما انك مكسل النهارده افتح nfpa 92a وبلاش تقرأ ياعم -اتفرج على الصور وهي هتقولك ان مينفعش الاتنين على السطح


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> شكلك موصلكش هدفي
> خلينا ندردش ونوصل مع بعض
> فاكر انت اننا قلنا ان الهواء العادم بتاع التكييف او حتى الفنت بتاع الحمامات لازم يكون بعيد على الاقل 9-10 متر عن مصدر الفريش ((اظنك فاكر او على الاقل عندك المعلومه دي))
> 
> ...


الكود فيه حاجات حلوة كثيرة بس عاوزه تتلم


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب انت عارف الدخان عموما لما هيخرج هيروح فين؟؟؟
هواء سخن خرج بقى من الرليف ولا الاكزاهوست مش مهم -المهم انه هيطلع فوق فوق عند المروحه 

كويس انك فاتح تعالى بقى نشوف الحته دي
2.3.3 Location of Supply Air Source.
2.3.3.1
The supply air intake should be separated from all building exhausts, outlets from smoke shafts and roof smoke and heat vents, open vents from elevator shafts, and other building openings that might expel smoke from the building in a fire. This separation should be as great as is practicable. Because hot smoke rises, consideration should be given to locating supply air intakes below such critical openings. However, outdoor smoke movement that might result in smoke feedback depends on the location of the fire, the location of points of smoke leakage from the building, the wind speed and direction, and the temperature difference between the smoke and the outside air. At present, sufficient information is not available about such outdoor smoke movement to warrant general 
recommendations favoring ground-level intakes rather than roof-level intakes.
​انت مش عاوز تصدق طيب تخيل معايا
معاك ان الدخان مش هيخرج من الريليف دانبر ولكن دا وارد في بدايه حدوث الحريق اثناء فتح الناس للباب للهروب قبل ان ينضغط السلم بشكل كامل او وجود اكثر من باب مفتوح ((ما اقصده حتى لو كميه بسيطه))-فسيكون هناك دخان ولو بسيط في السلم​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى نحطها على الارض احسن


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يعنى نحطها على الارض احسن


لأ برضو -لو على الارض هتلم عادم السيارات وزباله الشارع والاتربه وغير كده حاجه مهمه جدا انك لازم تقصر اسلاك التحكم قدر المستطاع حتى لاتتعرض للاحتراق او اي مشاكل زي مثلا الاستجابه للحساسات فالافضل في الدور الرابع او الثالث من المبنى لضمان هواء اقل تلوث وضمان طول اقل لاسلاك التحكم


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> لأ برضو -لو على الارض هتلم عادم السيارات وزباله الشارع والاتربه وغير كده حاجه مهمه جدا انك لازم تقصر اسلاك التحكم قدر المستطاع حتى لاتتعرض للاحتراق او اي مشاكل زي مثلا الاستجابه للحساسات فالافضل في الدور الرابع او الثالث من المبنى لضمان هواء اقل تلوث وضمان طول اقل لاسلاك التحكم


 
أوك يا توك


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اظن كدا وصلت دماغي عندك
ومازال المهندس سيد حلاوه مطلوب للتعقيب


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Overpressure relief can be accomplished by one of the following four methods.

(1) Barometric dampers with adjustable counterweights can be used to allow the damper
Copyright NFPA
to open when the maximum interior pressure is reached. This represents the
simplest, least expensive method of overpressure relief because there is no physical
interconnection between the dampers and the fan. The location of the dampers
should be chosen carefully because dampers located too close to the supply
openings can operate too quickly and not allow the system to meet the pressure
requirements throughout the stairwell. The dampers can be subject to chattering
during operation. Figure B.4 illustrates overpressure relief using barometric
dampers.
ايه رأيك فى الكلمتين اللى فاتو دول 

(2) Motor-operated dampers with pneumatic or electric motor operators are another
option for overpressure relief. These dampers are to be controlled by differential
pressure controls located in the stairwell. This method provides more positive
control over the stairwell pressures than barometric dampers. It requires more
control than the barometric dampers and therefore is more complicated and costly.​(3) An alternative method of venting a stairwell is through an automatic-opening
stairwell door or vent to the outside at ground level. Under normal conditions this
door would be closed and, in most cases, locked for security reasons. Provisions
should be made to ensure that this lock does not conflict with the automatic
operation of the system.
Possible adverse wind effects are also a concern with a system that uses an opening
to the exterior at ground level as a vent. Occasionally, high local wind velocities
develop near the exterior stairwell door. Such local winds are difficult to estimate in
the vicinity of new buildings without expensive modeling. Adjacent objects can act
as windbreaks or windshields. Systems utilizing vents to the outside at ground level
are more effective under cold conditions, with the stack effect assisting the stair
pressurization system for stairwells primarily above grade.

(4) An exhaust fan can be used to prevent excessive pressure when all stairwell doors
are closed. The fan should be controlled by a differential pressure sensor configured
so that the fan will not operate when the pressure difference between the stairwell
and the building falls below a specified level. This should prevent the fan from
pulling smoke into the stairwell when a number of open doors have reduced
stairwell pressurization. Such an exhaust fan should be specifically sized so that the
pressurization system will perform within design limits. To achieve the desired
performance, it is believed that the exhaust fan control should be of a modulating
type as opposed to an on–off type. If the exhaust fan will be adversely affected by
the wind, a windshield is recommended.​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اظن كدا وصلت دماغي عندك و قلبى انا اللى عندك
> ومازال المهندس سيد حلاوه مطلوب للتعقيب


 
المهندس سيد حلاوة ولع الموضوع و راح يقضى ويك إند

انا سمعت انو معايا فى الرياض


----------



## toktok66 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> المهندس سيد حلاوة ولع الموضوع و راح يقضى ويك إند
> 
> انا سمعت انو معايا فى الرياض


 
كنت عاوزه اكله الكتف القانوني ده -بس انت اصريت انك تشتبك معايا في الحوار العلمي الشيق ده

ومازال هناك سؤال لم يغطى

كيف يتم الربط بين هذا النظام ونظام الاكزاهوست للتكييف المركزي؟ ((وليس المقصود bms -المقصود اشرحلي وفهمي ايه اللي ممكن اعمله علشان يحصل ايه))


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

و طبعا الموضوع ما يحلاش من غير ميكون له مرجعية من الاشرى​ 
بداية من صفحة 9 فى المرفقات​ 
بيقول
Overpressure Relief
This excess air should be vented
from the stairwell to the street-level floor​


----------



## mustafatel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يا توك
قصدك يعنى السنسور يستخدم مع الباى باس بديل عن الرليف دنبر
للتحكم فى الضغط داخل السلم
تصدق لو كده يبقى حل السنسور ده اجدع و نريح نفسنا من الدنبر و فتحته و دخانه

انظر شكل 15 و 16 فى الاشرى

 الراجل قال ان فى كمان دنبر مانويل للتصريف بواسطة الدفاع المدنى


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*المهندس سيد ذهب للحج هذا العام تمنياتنا له بحجا مبرورا وذنبا مغفورا إن شاء الله وعقبال عندكم جميعا *


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و طبعا الموضوع ما يحلاش من غير ميكون له مرجعية من الاشرى​
> 
> بداية من صفحة 9 فى المرفقات​
> بيقول
> ...


 

وهو ده اللي بتكلم عليه ان الاتنين مينفعش يكونوا على نفس المستوى او حتى مستويات قريبه من بعضها
طبعا اشري مدرسه و nfpa مدرسه اخرى 
ولكن مع احترامي لكل المدارس انا افضل nfpa ((هذه مسأله شخصيه))

انت اصلا شفت الرسمه ((سيبك من الكلام)) اللي في صفحه 8 =تهريج شوف الاكزاهوست فين والفريش فين !!! ((حتى لو رسمه توضيحيه او تقريبيه فهي تشبه ورق اللحمه-معاك شندوشت))
واشري شخصيا في معظم كلامها بتقولك ركب الدانبر حسب توصيات UL & NFPA يبقى مفيش نقاش ان الام العظمى لهذا الموضوع UL & NFPA 

وشوف في صفحه 9 المروحه المرميه على الارض انت نتخيل معايا انها بتكنس زباله الشارع او انك هزود الموضوع بفلاتر او حاجز اتربه او توضعها في غرفه حلوه كده معزول وكل ده كلام بفلوس ((معاك ادفع وانا مالي-انا ياعم غلبان وبحب اوفر))


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا توك
> قصدك يعنى السنسور يستخدم مع الباى باس بديل عن الرليف دنبر
> للتحكم فى الضغط داخل السلم
> تصدق لو كده يبقى حل السنسور ده اجدع و نريح نفسنا من الدنبر و فتحته و دخانه
> ...


 
فاكر رسمه الاتوكاد بتاعت العماره ((مش السطح)) اللي انت عملتها مرفق؟؟
الرسمه دي فيها فكره: ان المروحه ثابته السرعه وكل دور فيه حساس ضغط ودانبر موتوريز على خروج الهواء من المروحه على فنت او ريليف برانش ((وفهمت انت الباقي))

طريقه تنايه:مروحه متغيره السرعه ودنابر موتوريز لكل دور وحساسات ضغط لكل دور ((اغلى طبعا ولكن اكثر دقه))

طريقه الاخيره الغلبانه: مروحه ثابته السرعه وريليف فالف تعبان -بدون حساسات ولا بطيخ -الميزه ان السستم بسيط وممكن اي حد يفهمه

ومن الاخر لو مفيش ريليف فالف انت حر حط المروحه في اي مكان وميهمكش ((بس بلاش زباله الشارع ربنا يكرمك)) ولو الموضوع فيه ريليف فالف انسى موضوع الروف للمروحه وشوفلك مكان تاني وبرضه بلاش زباله الشارع


شكل 15 و16 دول بيقلولك لو انت غلبان كده زي حالاتي ((معكش فلوس يعني )) ممكن تحول المروحه الثابته التدفق الى مروحه متغيره التدفق
بانك تعمل باي باس عليه دانبر


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الراجل قال ان فى كمان دنبر مانويل للتصريف بواسطة الدفاع المدنى


 
حلاوتك وانت بتجيب كلام جديد:77::12:


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> *المهندس سيد ذهب للحج هذا العام تمنياتنا له بحجا مبرورا وذنبا مغفورا إن شاء الله وعقبال عندكم جميعا *


 
اللهم تقبل منه صالح الاعمال ماظهر منها وما بطن 
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور


----------



## mohamed mech (19 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> فاكر رسمه الاتوكاد بتاعت العماره ((مش السطح)) اللي انت عملتها مرفق؟؟
> الرسمه دي فيها فكره: ان المروحه ثابته السرعه وكل دور فيه حساس ضغط ودانبر موتوريز على خروج الهواء من المروحه على فنت او ريليف برانش ((وفهمت انت الباقي))
> 
> طريقه تنايه:مروحه متغيره السرعه ودنابر موتوريز لكل دور وحساسات ضغط لكل دور ((اغلى طبعا ولكن اكثر دقه))
> ...


 
و انا اقول ليه فى دنبر بعد المروحة أتارى المروحة متغيرة السرعة


----------



## mohamed mech (19 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> حلاوتك وانت بتجيب كلام جديد:77::12:


 و ده نركبه فين و كام واحد محتاجين يا توكى
فكر معايا

و متخليش بتاع الدفاع المدنى يدب مشور لاخر دور


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و انا اقول ليه فى دنبر بعد المروحة أتارى المروحة متغيرة السرعة


 
لا لا لا --انت كده الموجه عندك لسه

لو مفيش دانبر تبقى متغيره السرعه

لو ثابته السره اما تعمل ريليف برانش زي الرسمه او تعمل باي باس 
او الحل الاخير الغلبان


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و ده نركبه فين و كام واحد محتاجين يا توكى
> فكر معايا
> 
> و متخليش بتاع الدفاع المدنى يدب مشور لاخر دور


 
وانا ايه اللي عرفني مش انت اللي دورت ولقيت الكلام ده ((وانا اصلا معرفهوش!!!))

ولا انت مكسل تقرأ وتقول حاجه جديده

هدور واعرف و ازا عررفت مش هقولك:67:


----------



## mohamed mech (19 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> لا لا لا --انت كده الموجه عندك لسه
> 
> لو مفيش دانبر تبقى متغيره السرعه
> 
> ...


 
مش قصدى بالدنبر إنو دنبر رليف
انا قصدت دنبر موتوريز بعد المروحة المتغيرة السرعة


----------



## toktok66 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> مش قصدى بالدنبر إنو دنبر رليف
> انا قصدت دنبر موتوريز بعد المروحة المتغيرة السرعة


 
والله فاهم قصدك

اعمل وقفه كده وركز -جمع كل تركيزك- ماهي فائده دانبر موتوريز بعد مروحه متغيره السرعه؟؟؟!!1

دا انت غريب جدا!!


----------



## mohamed mech (19 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> والله فاهم قصدك
> 
> اعمل وقفه كده وركز -جمع كل تركيزك- ماهي فائده دانبر موتوريز بعد مروحه متغيره السرعه؟؟؟!!1
> 
> دا انت غريب جدا!!


 
يبقى انا اللى مش فاهم قصدك


----------



## toktok66 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يبقى انا اللى مش فاهم قصدك


 
محمد بك 
الدانبر الموتوريز دا وظيفته كدا عامله زي الريليف دانبر ((الخطوط الخضراء دكت والحمراء كنترول- ركززززز)) بس بدل ما اركب ريليف على جسم المبنى علشان يفتح لما الضغط يزيد بركب فرع من الدكت جانبي وعليه الدانبر الموتوريز ويتم طرد الهواء الزائد من خلاله


----------



## ENG FEAST (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الى الاخ توكتوك المحترم ياغالى انا اعتقد اننا مش محتجين موتوريذد دانبر الى فى حالت المروحه ثابتت السرعه على شان يكون الفرض بتاعك صحيح يعنى عند زيادة كمية الهواء او بالاصح الضغط داخل السلم يفتح الموتوريذد دنبر وده طبعا هياخد الامر الخاص بيه عن طريق حساس ضغط فى السلم 

اما فى حالت مروحه متعددت السرعات فلا داعى لهذا الموتوريزد دانبر تقولى ليه اقولك على شان الخاصيه فى المروحه هى بالظبط الى فى الموتوريذد دانبر ياعنى المروحه هتاخد الامر عن طريق حساس الضغط وتقول للمروحة اشتغلى على السرعه المنخفضه ياحجه تروح المروحه شغاله على السرعه المنخفضه وتقلل التدفق ونتحكم فى الضغط داخل المكان

طيب معلومه اضافيه مهمه الضغط الى على اساسه بنضبط الحساس كام & قوة فتح الباب كام لان هو ده الى على اساسه بنحط الرليف دانبر اننا نتحكم فى الضغط داخل سلم الهروب فميزدش عن حد معين وبالتالى غالبيت الناس تستطيع انها تفتح الباب سواء كان طفل ضغير او النساء او الشيوخ الكبار فأليكم تفصيل كل ذلك فى هذ المرفق ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر والعرفان وأنا فى انتظار التعليق والتعقيب والايضاح من مشايخ الصنعه 

http://www.4shared.com/document/8MBuQYyC/Stairwell_and_Passage_Pressuri.html 
يعنى الملخص هما الاتنين ((السرعه المتغيره للمروحه وكذلك الموتوريذد دنبر )) يقومو بنفس العمل 

اذن نحن لابد وان نستخدم واحد من الاتنين اما مروحه متعددت السرعه او موتورريذد دانبر مع مروحه ثابتت السرعه وفى الحالتين يستخدم الرليف دانبر على شان لو نظام التحكم هيس او يبقى عندى حاجه تانيه تقلل الضغط داخل المكان


----------



## toktok66 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

eng feast قال:


> الى الاخ توكتوك المحترم ياغالى انا اعتقد اننا مش محتجين موتوريذد دانبر الى فى حالت المروحه ثابتت السرعه على شان يكون الفرض بتاعك صحيح يعنى عند زيادة كمية الهواء او بالاصح الضغط داخل السلم يفتح الموتوريذد دنبر وده طبعا هياخد الامر الخاص بيه عن طريق حساس ضغط فى السلم --انه ليس فرض انه علم في حال المروحه الثابته السرعه اما ريليف دانبر او ريليف برانش من الدكت الخارجي عليه موتوريز دانبرر
> 
> اما فى حالت مروحه متعددت السرعات فلا داعى لهذا الموتوريزد دانبر تقولى ليه--وانا ليه اقولك ليه ما انا قلت الكلام ده بس انت لم تقرأ كلامي جيدا-- اقولك على شان الخاصيه فى المروحه هى بالظبط الى فى الموتوريذد دانبر ياعنى المروحه هتاخد الامر عن طريق حساس الضغط وتقول للمروحة اشتغلى على السرعه المنخفضه ياحجه تروح المروحه شغاله على السرعه المنخفضه وتقلل التدفق ونتحكم فى الضغط داخل المكان ((لم تضف اكثر عن ماقلته في نقاشي!!!)
> 
> ...


 



*عفوا انت تقرأ بدون تركيز والنتيجه انك تعيد كتابه ما كتبته انا سابقا*


----------



## zanitty (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عاوز اسال سؤال و محدش يضحك لو كان سؤال مش ولابد يعنى 

دلوقتى الهدف الاساسى من مروحه ضغط السلم هى خلق فرق ضغط بين السلم و المبنى من الداخل 
طب ازاى ده هيتم اذا مكناش اصلا واخدين فى اعتبارنا مساحه المبنى من الداخل 
بمعنى 
لو افترضنا نفس مساحه السلم لمبنى مساحه الدور فيه 1000 متر مربع 
حنفترض السى اف ام مثلا طلع 1000 على حسب المعادلات المتاحه يبقى انا محتاج مروحه 1000
طيب لو الدور ده مساحته 500 متر مربع 
على حسب المعادلات برضوا (اللى مش داخل فى اعتبارها مساحه الدور ) هحتاج برضوا نفس المروحه ال 1000 لو انى عندى نفس عدد الادوار و نفس مساحه سلم الهروب و نفس الابواب 
هل ده منطقى ؟؟
طب مش كده فرق الضغط فى الحالتين مختلف ؟؟

حاجه تانى 
النظام ده مش بياخد فى الاعتبار تفريغ المبنى من الدخان من الداخل و ضخ هواء نقى اثناء عمليه الحريق 
طيب الدخان اللى جوه ده مش محتاج حاجه تخلصنا منه ؟

انا بصراحه اتعلمت المراوح من حد علمنى الموضوع تبعا للكود الانجليزى مش تبعا لاشرى و شايف انه منطقى اكتر من الطريقه دى 
ليه 
لانه بياخد فى اعتباره مساحه الدور و الارتفاعات و عدد الابواب و مقدار التسريب للابواب و على اساسهم بيحسب فرق الضغط المطلوب اللى على اساسه ايضا بيحسب كميه الهواء المطلوبه للمروحه 
كمان فى النظام ده بيعمل حساب سحب الدخان من المبنى عن طريق تحويل دكتات التكيف الى منظومه سحب دخان عن طريق موتورايز دامبر بيتحط على اول الدكت و مربوط على الدكت مروحه سحب دخان بتشتغل اول ما الدامبر بتاع هواء التغذيه يقفل فالمروحه دامبرها يفتح و دكت التغذيه يسحب الدخان لانه واصل لكل نقطه فى المبنى تقريبا و بكده يبقى انت ضمنت ان حتى لو الناس وجدت صعوبه فى الوصول للسلم (لاى سبب ما) انهم ميتخنقوش من الدخان لانه بيتسحب اول باول و بيتحط فى داخل المبنى (بخلاف المراوح اللى على السلم) مروحه فريش اير بتضخ هوا نقى برضوا فكده يبقى انت بتسحب دخان و بتضخ هوا يبقى ضمنت الحد الادنى للاختناق و تامين الممرات لحين وصول الاشخاص لسلالم الهروب 

ايه رايكوا


----------



## ENG FEAST (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عفوا انت تقرأ بدون تركيز والنتيجه انك تعيد كتابه ما كتبته انا سابقا*]

جزاك الله خيراً يامهندس تك تك ((ولكن هناك فرق بين قدره علميه وقدره تعليميه يعنى بالشعبى البسيط ممكن ان يكون عندك علم ولكن ليس عندك القدره على توصيله (الكارثه الكبيره الى بنقبلها معظمنا فى الكلياتف) فالعيب على المعلم لا المتعلم وأنا اعلم من بداية الحوار انك حاد جداً فى اسلوب ردك ولكن مع ذلك انت مهندس محترم ولا حرمنا الله تعالى من اضافاتك فأنا اتعلم منها كثير ...........

أخيرا حضرتك قولته وانا مستوعبتوش من اسلوبك واظن ان المهندس محمد تك كان عنده نفس المشكله وبعدين انا قولته بصيغه اكثر وضوحا المهم ان المعلومه توصل بشكل سلس وواضح لكل المهندسين المحترمين فى المنتدى ونسأل الله تعالى ان يحسن اخلاقنا


----------



## ENG FEAST (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2473298&posted=1#post2473298#ixzz1ePvz73WY

*عاوز اسال سؤال و محدش يضحك لو كان سؤال مش ولابد يعنى 

دلوقتى الهدف الاساسى من مروحه ضغط السلم هى خلق فرق ضغط بين السلم و المبنى من الداخل 
طب ازاى ده هيتم اذا مكناش اصلا واخدين فى اعتبارنا مساحه المبنى من الداخل 
بمعنى 
لو افترضنا نفس مساحه السلم لمبنى مساحه الدور فيه 1000 متر مربع 
حنفترض السى اف ام مثلا طلع 1000 على حسب المعادلات المتاحه يبقى انا محتاج مروحه 1000
طيب لو الدور ده مساحته 500 متر مربع 
على حسب المعادلات برضوا (اللى مش داخل فى اعتبارها مساحه الدور ) هحتاج برضوا نفس المروحه ال 1000 لو انى عندى نفس عدد الادوار و نفس مساحه سلم الهروب و نفس الابواب 
هل ده منطقى ؟؟
طب مش كده فرق الضغط فى الحالتين مختلف ؟؟
*
*مفيش مشكله ولا حاجه يامهندس ذاناتى لان الموضوع ببساطه افترض عندك صندوق صغير داخل صندوق اخر وانت عايز تعمل فرق ضغط مابين الاتنين يساوى 50pa مثلاً مش هيكون هناك فرق لو غيرت الصندوق الخارج لصندوق اكبر منه فى المساحه مع الحفاظ على المتغيرا الاخرى سوف لن يحدث تغيير فى قدرة المروحه ليه على شان تقريبا الضغط خارج الصندوق الصغير يساوى الضغط الجوى حتى لو شيلت الصندوق خالص وخليت الصندوق الخارجى الى هو المبنى الكبير قد الدنيا كولها مش هيحصل فرق مع المحافظه كما ذكرنا سابقا على عدد الطوابق ونفس مساحة الابواب وكل المتغيرات أخيرا فى النقطه دين الفرق بين الطريقتين التى ذكرت والاخرى بسيط هذا والله أعلم *
*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2473298&posted=1#post2473298#ixzz1ePzqpNd9

النظام ده مش بياخد فى الاعتبار تفريغ المبنى من الدخان من الداخل و ضخ هواء نقى اثناء عمليه الحريق مين قال كده الكلام الجميل الى حضرتك قولته ده برضه موجود فى نفس النظام فنظام التحكم فى الدخان يدخل فيه بالنسبه لمهندس التكييف ثلاث نظم اولا البدرومات وثانيا توفير ممر امن للهروب وهوا اما ن يكون سلم او سلم ومعاه مصاعد والحاجه الثالثه هو النظام الذى ذكرت وهو التحكم فى مكان الحريق نفسه عن طريق سحب الدخان وعدم اضافة هواء خارجى لمكان الحريق طبعا حضرتك عارف ليه بس هقولها على شان الشباب كلهم على شان نقلل كمية الاوكسجين فى المكان وبالتالى التحكم فى ضلع من اضلاع مثلث الاشتعال الخلاصه فى هذه النقطه ان التحكم فى الدخان داخل الممرات او داخل منطقة الحريق نظام اخر يعمل بالتوازى مع نظام ضغط السلم هذا والله أعلم *
طيب الدخان اللى جوه ده مش محتاج حاجه تخلصنا منه ؟
نعم ياهندسه محتجين ولكن هذا نظام ملوش علاقه بضغط السلم . وقت الحريق كلاً يعمل ولكن كل واحد لوحده 
انا بصراحه اتعلمت المراوح من حد علمنى الموضوع تبعا للكود الانجليزى مش تبعا لاشرى و شايف انه منطقى اكتر من الطريقه دى 
ليه 
لانه بياخد فى اعتباره مساحه الدور و الارتفاعات و عدد الابواب و مقدار التسريب للابواب و على اساسهم بيحسب فرق الضغط المطلوب اللى على اساسه ايضا بيحسب كميه الهواء المطلوبه للمروحه 
كمان فى النظام ده بيعمل حساب سحب الدخان من المبنى عن طريق تحويل دكتات التكيف الى منظومه سحب دخان عن طريق موتورايز دامبر بيتحط على اول الدكت و مربوط على الدكت مروحه سحب دخان بتشتغل اول ما الدامبر بتاع هواء التغذيه يقفل فالمروحه دامبرها يفتح و دكت التغذيه يسحب الدخان لانه واصل لكل نقطه فى المبنى تقريبا و بكده يبقى انت ضمنت ان حتى لو الناس وجدت صعوبه فى الوصول للسلم (لاى سبب ما) انهم ميتخنقوش من الدخان لانه بيتسحب اول باول و بيتحط فى داخل المبنى (بخلاف المراوح اللى على السلم) مروحه فريش اير بتضخ هوا نقى برضوا فكده يبقى انت بتسحب دخان و بتضخ هوا يبقى ضمنت الحد الادنى للاختناق و تامين الممرات لحين وصول الاشخاص لسلالم الهروب

النقطه الاخيره دين محتاجه توضيح اكثر دعنى انا ان شاء الله هجهز شوية حجات حلوه جدا عن الموضوع ده وارفقها فى المناقشه الجميله والمثمره دين وهى عباره عن دراسه لمكتب متخصص فى عملية التحكم فى الدخان فى مشروع كبير فى نخلة الجميره اسمه FIRMENT وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذى الفاضل zanitty احييك على رؤيتك واتفق معك لاكن عندى تفسير لبعض ما أثرته 

اعتقد ان كمية هواء مروحة السلم لا تعتمد على مساحة الدور بل تعتمد على مساحة السلم ومساحة الابواب التى تفتح وقت الحريق التى تختلف عددها بارتفاع المبنى بمعنى انه مثلا لو اعتبرنا سلم الهروب يشبه البالونة وهذه البالونة مطلوب ان تكون عند ضغط 25 باسكال فلو افترضنا ان هذه البالونة بها ثقب صغير هذا الثقب يعتبر بمثابة باب واحد مفتوح فى حالة الحريق فهذة الحالة نحتاج كمية هواء معينة x1 تدخل البالونة مع مراعاة نسبة التسرب من الثقب للحفاظ على ضغط 25 باسكال 

الحالة الثانية نفس البالونة مع وجود عدد 2 ثقب الذى يمثل عدد 2 باب ففى هذه الحالة يحتاج كمية هواء اكبر للمحافظة على نفس الضغط المطلوب 25 باسكال 

ويكون هذا بعيدا عن مساحة الدور 


الامر الثانى بالنسبة لمساحة الدور فان المهندس المعمارى يصمم عدد سلالم هروب لتناسب مساحة الدور وعدد الافراد فى المبنى يعنى حضرتك ذكرت مثال لدور مساحته 500 متر وفيه سلم واحد وذكرت ايضا دور مساحته 1000 متر اعتقد ان الدور الذى مساحته 1000 متر لم يكن فيه سلم هروب واحد فقط وبالتالى مشكلة مساحة الدور لها علاقة بعدد السلالم 


والذى اتفق فيه تماما معك هو موضوع نظام سحب الدخان من المبنى حيث سحب الهواء عن طريق الدكت الخاص بالتكييف افضل 

واتمنى ان حضرتك توضحلنا بالشرح طريقة الكود الانجليزى فى الحسابات *


----------



## تامر النجار (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*عندى سؤال مر على اكثر من مشروع وكانت مروحة سلم الهروب مثبتة أعلى السلم على المنطقة

التى يطلق عليها المعماريون بلغة السوق اسم شخشيخة وتضغط الهواء داخل حيز السلم ولاكن بدون دكت ولا

توزيع للهواء فى كل دور ما رأيكم فى هذا التصميم


وهل فائدة الدكت هو توزيع الهواء ليضمن تساوى الضغط فى جميع ادوار المبنى ام له فائدة أخرى *


----------



## toktok66 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> عاوز اسال سؤال و محدش يضحك لو كان سؤال مش ولابد يعنى
> 
> دلوقتى الهدف الاساسى من مروحه ضغط السلم هى خلق فرق ضغط بين السلم و المبنى من الداخل
> طب ازاى ده هيتم اذا مكناش اصلا واخدين فى اعتبارنا مساحه المبنى من الداخل
> ...


 
لو دخلت دورت في الاكواد المذكوره هتلاقي كل كلامك متغطي
شوف يامعلمي اشري بتاخد nfpa مرجعيه والعكس بالعكس -وفي النهايه بيكملوا بعض ولكن وجهه نظر المصمم الفاهم تظهر في الانتقاء بين المختلفات بينهم واخذ المتشابهات بينهم
بالنسبه للكود الانجليزي فياريت لو تفرد لنا شرح على طريقه الكود الانجليزي اكون شاكر ليك ((بالنسبه لي هي مدرسه جديده - ولامانع من طرحها للمقارنه))


----------



## toktok66 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

eng feast قال:


> *عفوا انت تقرأ بدون تركيز والنتيجه انك تعيد كتابه ما كتبته انا سابقا*]
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً يامهندس تك تك ((ولكن هناك فرق بين قدره علميه وقدره تعليميه يعنى بالشعبى البسيط ممكن ان يكون عندك علم ولكن ليس عندك القدره على توصيله (الكارثه الكبيره الى بنقبلها معظمنا فى الكلياتف) فالعيب على المعلم لا المتعلم وأنا اعلم من بداية الحوار انك حاد جداً فى اسلوب ردك((مفيش طبطبه في العلم والا قلب تهريج ومسخره-انا اتعلمت كدا)) ولكن مع ذلك انت مهندس محترم ((اشكرك على تفهمك)) ولا حرمنا الله تعالى من اضافاتك فأنا اتعلم منها كثير ...........
> 
> ...


----------



## toktok66 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تامر النجار قال:


> *عندى سؤال مر على اكثر من مشروع وكانت مروحة سلم الهروب مثبتة أعلى السلم على المنطقة*
> 
> *التى يطلق عليها المعماريون بلغة السوق اسم شخشيخة وتضغط الهواء داخل حيز السلم ولاكن بدون دكت ولا*
> 
> ...


 

الكلام ده مضبوط ولكن في المباني منخفضه الارتفاع ((يعني على ما اذكر طبقا ل nfpa اقل من خمسه طوابق او في حدود ثلاث طوابق)) 

فائده الدكت هنا كما ذكرت انت ويكون هذا في المباني المرتفعه اكثر من 5 طوابق لضمان وصول الضغط الى كل طابق بشكل مناسب دون حدوث تسرب لكميه الهواء وبالتالي الضغط -يعني كأنك حاطط امام كل دور مروحه وبحد ادنى ((مخرج هواء لكل ثلاث ادوار))


----------



## تامر النجار (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ممكن احد الزملاء يرفع الجزء الخاص فى كود nfpa الخاص بمراوح تضغيط السلالم وما يتعلق بها


----------



## mohamed mech (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ENG FEAST قال:


> *والحاجه الثالثه هو النظام الذى ذكرت وهو التحكم فى مكان الحريق نفسه عن طريق سحب الدخان وعدم اضافة هواء خارجى لمكان الحريق طبعا حضرتك عارف ليه بس هقولها على شان الشباب كلهم على شان نقلل كمية الاوكسجين فى المكان وبالتالى التحكم فى ضلع من اضلاع مثلث الاشتعال *


 
هناك تحفظ على هذه النفطة لماذا؟
لانه و بعد الكثير من الحرائق تبين ان إضافة هواء الى الممرات و سحبه أفضل من السحب فقط
و تبين ايضا انه لا بد من تبريد الحريق بإضافة هواء فريش بالرغم من وجود اكسجين به و ذلك لمنع كارثة الفلاش اوفر ( فلاش أوفر يعنى إيه) ؟!
يعنى اذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة الدخان عن 600 درجة تقريبا و كان هذا الدخان فى غرفة لا يوجد بها حريق او فى ممر به اى مواد قابلة للاشتعال فسوف يحدث اشتعال ذاتى مفاجى و يسبب لإنفجار و يمتص ما تبقى من الاكسجين و من لم يمت بـ النار او الدخان فسوف يموت بسبب عدم وجود الاكسجين ( يعنى كش ملك لثالث مرة)

بمعنى اننا سوف نمنع اتساع الحريق بواسطة الضلع الثالث من مثلث الحريق و هو درجة الحرارة
بالرغم من خسارتنا فرصة التحكم فى الضلع الثانى و هو الاكسجين
و فى نفس الوقت سوف نوفر اكسجين لمن يريدون الهروب من خلال الممرات
سوف نخسر قليلا كى لا نخسر كثيرا ( بزنس يعنى)

الفيديو التالى يوضح هذه الظاهرة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piofZLySsNc&feature=related

خد بالك فى اخر الفيديو من الحاجات اللى بتولع لوحدها بدون ما يكون عندها لهب
هذه تشتعل بفعل ارتفاع درجة حرارة الغرفة

طيب كم هى كمية الهواء اللازم للاضافة
اقول لك ثلث كمية الدخان المسحوب
ليه ؟
ارجع للاشرى باب سحب الدخان و انت تعرف اكثر و ليه بالتفصيل يا جميل

*Expansion*
Energy released by a fire can also move smoke by expansion. In
a fire compartment with only one opening to the building, building
air will flow in, and hot smoke will flow out. Neglecting the added
mass of the fuel, which is small compared to airflow, the ratio of volumetric
flows can be expressed as a ratio of absolute temperatures:
Q out / Q in = Tout / T in
_where_
_Qout _​_
_= volumetric flow rate of smoke out of fire compartment, cfm
​_Qin _​_
_​_
_= volumetric flow rate of air into fire compartment, cfm
​_Tout _​_
_​_
_= absolute temperature of smoke leaving fire compartment, °R
​_Tin _​_
_​_
_= absolute temperature of air into fire compartment, °R
​For smoke at 1290°F (1750°R) and entering air at 67°F (527°R),
the ratio of volumetric flows is 3.32. Note that absolute temperatures
are used in the calculation. In such a case, if air enters the compartment
at 3000 cfm, then smoke flows out at 9960 cfm, with the
gas expanding to more than three times its original volume.
For a fire compartment with open doors or windows, the pressure
difference across these openings caused by expansion is negligible.
However, for a tightly sealed fire compartment, the pressure differences
from expansion may be important.​
مرفق كود nfpa
مرفق باب الاشرى
و بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## toktok66 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و تبين ايضا انه لا بد من تبريد الحريق بإضافة هواء فريش بالرغم من وجود اكسجين به و ذلك لمنع كارثة الفلاش اوفر ( فلاش أوفر يعنى إيه) ؟!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piofzlyssnc&feature=related
> 
> خد بالك فى اخر الفيديو من الحاجات اللى بتولع لوحدها بدون ما يكون عندها لهب
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## zanitty (26 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> بالنسبه للكود الانجليزي فياريت لو تفرد لنا شرح على طريقه الكود الانجليزي اكون شاكر ليك ((بالنسبه لي هي مدرسه جديده - ولامانع من طرحها للمقارنه))


و الله يا باشا انا لو اعرف اشرحه ما هتردد عنك لحظه 
خد عيش انت مع نفسك و شوف الكلام 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7wgu5npu2jmdx3j

و خد الملف ده و ادعى لى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dya5a6s6cpjwcxr


----------



## toktok66 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا باشا انا لو اعرف اشرحه ما هتردد عنك لحظه
> خد عيش انت مع نفسك و شوف الكلام
> المشكله مش في اني اعيش المشكله اني اتبع منهج محدد وعلشان اغيره لازم اخذ نبذه عن النظام او الطريقه الجديده للتشجيع
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7wgu5npu2jmdx3j
> ...


 

اشكرك على مجهودك في رفع المراجع -ولكن كما اوضحت سابقا انها عندي وقد تفحصتها سريعا ووجدت انها جيده ولكن نريد ملخص او شرح بسيط على طريقه الكود الانجليزي لتشجيعنا على التعمق فيه والبدأ في تغيير المنهج العلمي المتبع


----------



## zanitty (26 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اشكرك على مجهودك في رفع المراجع -ولكن كما اوضحت سابقا انها عندي وقد تفحصتها سريعا ووجدت انها جيده ولكن نريد ملخص او شرح بسيط على طريقه الكود الانجليزي لتشجيعنا على التعمق فيه والبدأ في تغيير المنهج العلمي المتبع


تاكد يا باشا انى وقت ما الاقى نفسى قادر اشرحه و هاضمه 80 % على الاقل هعمل كده


----------



## toktok66 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> تاكد يا باشا انى وقت ما الاقى نفسى قادر اشرحه و هاضمه 80 % على الاقل هعمل كده


 
*طيب يا عمونا المشرف الهمام خد عندك في المرفق الجميل برنامج حسابات ممتاز وفيه كل الطرق للاكواد المذكوره اللي ممكن تصمم بيها هذه القصه -ومغطي جميع متطلباتك*


----------



## zanitty (26 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *طيب يا عمونا المشرف الهمام خد عندك في المرفق الجميل برنامج حسابات ممتاز وفيه كل الطرق للاكواد المذكوره اللي ممكن تصمم بيها هذه القصه -ومغطي جميع متطلباتك*


شوف يا اخى و انا اللى كنت فاكر نفسى بحبك من غير سبب 
اتارى فيه اسباب و اسباب قويه 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك و لا من ابداعاتك 

تصدق موضوع المشرف ده حاسه مش لايق عليا 
ده انا حتى مش بخش قسم الاشراف الا كل فين و فيييييييييييييين


----------



## toktok66 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> شوف يا اخى و انا اللى كنت فاكر نفسى بحبك من غير سبب ((طبعا بدون اي سبب- احبك للذي احببتني فيه -انا احبك في الله طبعا))
> اتارى فيه اسباب و اسباب قويه ((اكيد اني اخوك في الاسلام))
> ربنا ما يحرمنا منك و لا من ابداعاتك -زكاه العلم ربنا يكرمنا ويكرمك بحسناتها
> 
> ...


 
ياعمي انت واحشني الجدل العلمي معاك-على فكره من فتره كنت عايش انا ومحمد بك على الخاص في نقاش علمي طاحن وكان ممتع جدا كان ناقصك والله- واتفقنا انك استاذنا:12:


----------



## zanitty (27 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> ياعمي انت واحشني الجدل العلمي معاك-على فكره من فتره كنت عايش انا ومحمد بك على الخاص في نقاش علمي طاحن وكان ممتع جدا كان ناقصك والله- واتفقنا انك استاذنا:12:


هههههههههههههه
نكته الموسم و كل موسم
اروح انا فين لو انتوا بتتكلموا فى العلم 
و بعدين بلاش نقاشات علميه ع الخاص و خلوها ع العام خلى الفقير ياكل معاكوا
اصلنا جعانين علم يا سيدى


----------



## amr fathy (27 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *طيب يا عمونا المشرف الهمام خد عندك في المرفق الجميل برنامج حسابات ممتاز وفيه كل الطرق للاكواد المذكوره اللي ممكن تصمم بيها هذه القصه -ومغطي جميع متطلباتك*



جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع المشاركين لم قدموه و أغنوه في هذا المجال


----------



## toktok66 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> نكته الموسم و كل موسم
> اروح انا فين لو انتوا بتتكلموا فى العلم
> و بعدين بلاش نقاشات علميه ع الخاص و خلوها ع العام خلى الفقير ياكل معاكوا
> اصلنا جعانين علم يا سيدى


 
والله يا اخي العزيز كان نفسي بس المشكله انه كان موضوع شائك جدا ومعقد الى حد كبير وكان هيلغبط الناس ((فحبيت ان الكلام يكون مع شخصيه عبقريه واسعه العلم لافادتي قدر المستطاع ))
وممكن تطلب من محمد بيك تلخيص القصه وانه يبعتهالك او يعملها مرفق لشخص حضرتك الكريم

ومين قال انك مش فقير انت اكيد وكلنا فقراء الى الله عز وجل


----------



## zanitty (28 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> والله يا اخي العزيز كان نفسي بس المشكله انه كان موضوع شائك جدا ومعقد الى حد كبير وكان هيلغبط الناس ((فحبيت ان الكلام يكون مع شخصيه عبقريه واسعه العلم لافادتي قدر المستطاع ))
> وممكن تطلب من محمد بيك تلخيص القصه وانه يبعتهالك او يعملها مرفق لشخص حضرتك الكريم
> 
> ومين قال انك مش فقير انت اكيد وكلنا فقراء الى الله عز وجل


حبيبى و الله 
هو اكيد حيقرا الكلام ده و يحن عليا من غير ما اقول له

و نعم بالله


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عزرا على طول الغياب ولكن بصراحة كويس جدا لان غيابى اظهر ابداعات تكتوك ومحمد ميك
وبصراحة احسن تعليق عجبنى هو 

المهندس سيد حلاوة ولعها وراح يؤدى الويك اند
ولكن بصراحة النقاش قوى وعلمى وانا استفدت بيه كثيرا واتمنى ان الاخوة المبتدئين فى المجال يركز فى الجزء الاول اللى انا شرحته فقط وده الخلاصة وهيخليك تطلع نتائج صح بامر الله وبعد ما تنتهى من مزاكرة الجزء الاول كمل فى المعمعة العلمية وثق تماما اللى تخرج منه ولو قليل فهو فعلا كبير لان بصراحة تكتوك ومحمد ميك وزنتى عمالقة واول مرة اشوف نقاش حاد وقوى ومثمر بالشكل ده والاسئلة قوية وجميلة والردود اجمل واقوى ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا واسمحولى انا هكمل الموضوع بعيد عن النقاش لكى يحصل المبتدىء على الموضوع بشكل كامل ويقدر بعد كده يتطور معنا النقاش ده عايز واحد خلاصة مثل زنتى يرتبه ويلخصه علشان الناس تستفيد بيه


----------



## zanitty (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عزرا على طول الغياب ولكن بصراحة كويس جدا لان غيابى اظهر ابداعات تكتوك ومحمد ميك
> وبصراحة احسن تعليق عجبنى هو
> 
> المهندس سيد حلاوة ولعها وراح يؤدى الويك اند
> ولكن بصراحة النقاش قوى وعلمى وانا استفدت بيه كثيرا واتمنى ان الاخوة المبتدئين فى المجال يركز فى الجزء الاول اللى انا شرحته فقط وده الخلاصة وهيخليك تطلع نتائج صح بامر الله وبعد ما تنتهى من مزاكرة الجزء الاول كمل فى المعمعة العلمية وثق تماما اللى تخرج منه ولو قليل فهو فعلا كبير لان بصراحة تكتوك ومحمد ميك وزنتى عمالقة واول مرة اشوف نقاش حاد وقوى ومثمر بالشكل ده والاسئلة قوية وجميلة والردود اجمل واقوى ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا واسمحولى انا هكمل الموضوع بعيد عن النقاش لكى يحصل المبتدىء على الموضوع بشكل كامل ويقدر بعد كده يتطور معنا النقاش ده عايز واحد خلاصة مثل زنتى يرتبه ويلخصه علشان الناس تستفيد بيه


الحمد لله على السلامه يا باشمهندس يا مولعها 
خلص انت شرح المبتدئين و سيب ترتيب الموضوع على الله ثم عليا باذن الله هفصل الشرح كله فى موضوع منفصل و اسيب المداخلات فى موضوع تانى 
بس و انت بتشرح للمبتدئين متنساش الغلابه اللى زي توكتوك و ميك علشان فيه كام سؤال توك توك طرقعهم و انا بصراحه نفسى اعرف اجابتهم بفوارغ الصبر 
يعنى راعينا معاك يا كبير


----------



## شرشر الجديد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع مولع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abu Laith (14 ديسمبر 2011)

خزاك الله كل على الجهد العظيم ... واتمنى لك الازدهار


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## Rafayiah (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا لقد تعلمنا الكثير من هذه المناقشة العلمية الطيبة


----------



## عاطف 58 (10 يناير 2012)

الله عليك ياأستاذنا - من فضلك حسميك المهندس / سيد الحلاوه فأنت فعلاً أستاذ المعلومه الحلوه - لابنا يزيدك من فضله ويوفقك.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأساتذة الأفاضل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رجل الصناعة (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 أكتوبر 2012)

م السيد حلاوة جزاك الله خيرا الأمور كلها واضحة ولكن برجاء توضيح نقطة damper sizing


----------



## شيخ الحارة (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. أولا حمدا لله على سلامتك يا هندسة 
أنا متابع بصمت و شكراً للأخوة زانيتي و توكتوك و محمود ميك و كل الزملاء المشاركين
لكن أريد أن أعرف كيف أحدد عدد الأبواب التي تفتح بحيث أستطيع أن الزم بها المقاول لأنه ببساطة كبر المروحتين إلى أكثر من النصف ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و طبعاً سيترتب على ذلك أمر تغيير .
لقد اختار عدد الأبواب 4 لكل سلم بالرغم من وجود سلمين هروب بالبرج و ارتفاعه لا يزيد عن 80 م .
الرجاء المساعدة .
و جزاكم الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> طيب كويس جدا
> ال Q اللى حسابنها والابواب مغلقة واللى هتنتج من التسريب فقط
> هنضيف عليها Q اللى حهنسبها الان لما باب واحد فقط يفتح
> 
> ...


يا باشا ريح نفسك و قول 5% بدل ما نقول 50 % من ال 10%



toktok66 قال:


> والله يا اخي العزيز كان نفسي بس المشكله انه كان موضوع شائك جدا ومعقد الى حد كبير وكان هيلغبط الناس ((فحبيت ان الكلام يكون مع شخصيه عبقريه واسعه العلم لافادتي قدر المستطاع ))
> وممكن تطلب من محمد بيك تلخيص القصه وانه يبعتهالك او يعملها مرفق لشخص حضرتك الكريم
> 
> ومين قال انك مش فقير انت اكيد وكلنا فقراء الى الله عز وجل





zanitty قال:


> حبيبى و الله
> هو اكيد حيقرا الكلام ده و يحن عليا من غير ما اقول له
> 
> و نعم بالله


محمد بيه فينك 



السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عزرا على طول الغياب ولكن بصراحة كويس جدا لان غيابى اظهر ابداعات تكتوك ومحمد ميك
> وبصراحة احسن تعليق عجبنى هو
> 
> المهندس سيد حلاوة ولعها وراح يؤدى الويك اند
> ولكن بصراحة النقاش قوى وعلمى وانا استفدت بيه كثيرا واتمنى ان الاخوة المبتدئين فى المجال يركز فى الجزء الاول اللى انا شرحته فقط وده الخلاصة وهيخليك تطلع نتائج صح بامر الله وبعد ما تنتهى من مزاكرة الجزء الاول كمل فى المعمعة العلمية وثق تماما اللى تخرج منه ولو قليل فهو فعلا كبير لان بصراحة تكتوك ومحمد ميك وزنتى عمالقة واول مرة اشوف نقاش حاد وقوى ومثمر بالشكل ده والاسئلة قوية وجميلة والردود اجمل واقوى ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا واسمحولى انا هكمل الموضوع بعيد عن النقاش لكى يحصل المبتدىء على الموضوع بشكل كامل ويقدر بعد كده يتطور معنا النقاش ده عايز واحد خلاصة مثل زنتى يرتبه ويلخصه علشان الناس تستفيد بيه



باشا فات سنه منذ وعدك الاخير ... لعلك بخير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ سيد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mahmod_yosry (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الهام والشرح الرائع والمداخلات الشيقة النافعة
جعله الله عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتكم وفي إنتظار إستكمال الموضوع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: staircase pressurizing SMG COMPANY.*

انا موجود يا بشمهندس زانتى


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: staircase pressurizing SMG COMPANY.*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> انا موجود يا بشمهندس زانتى



الحمد له ان حضرتك بخير 
فى انتظار تكمله الموضوع و التفاعل مع اخونا توك توك فيما اثار من تساؤلات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: staircase pressurizing SMG COMPANY.*

بامر الله


----------



## ellite_hap_eng (19 مارس 2013)

معلومات جميله اشكركم جميعا


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (23 مارس 2013)

*هل هذا النوع من المراوح يبقى دائما يعمل ام يعمل عند الحريق فقط ؟*​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

ي يعمل فقط وقت حدوث الحريق بهدف يجعل منطقة السلم امنة ولا يستطيع الدخان او الحريق تتبع الناس وقت الهروب


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (23 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا للرد 
سؤال اخر لو سمحت 
كيف ستعرف المروحة انه حدث حريق ؟*


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2013)

أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا للرد
> سؤال اخر لو سمحت
> كيف ستعرف المروحة انه حدث حريق ؟*



انه الساحر العجيب المسمى bms يا صديقى و الذى يربط كل الانظمه ببعضها و بالدفاع المدنى ايضا


----------



## eyadinuae (24 مارس 2013)

كانت هناك مناقشة جيدة على شبكة ال Linked In والتي ارجو من كل المهندسين الانضمام لها لكونها تضيف بعدا اخر لخبرتك وهي الخبرة العالمية من خلال اتصالاك مع مهندسين اخرين من العالم وفرصة للاطلاع على خبراتهم وكيف يعملون ... بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح فهناك لنك حول ال pressurization وال smoke extract system وقد اتضح ان في امريكا لايستخدم النظامان معا في نفس البناية وانما ال pressurization fan فقط وذلك لانه اتضح انه تم استعمال ال pressurization fan في بئر او شفت السلالم وايضا سحب الدخان يؤدي الى مخاطر واعتقد ان الحريق ينتشر بسرعة اكبر بهذه الطريقة .. 
http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswer...tID=126611666&trk=view_disc&ut=2gNnlG6aFqWlE1


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

eyadinuae قال:


> كانت هناك مناقشة جيدة على شبكة ال Linked In والتي ارجو من كل المهندسين الانضمام لها لكونها تضيف بعدا اخر لخبرتك وهي الخبرة العالمية من خلال اتصالاك مع مهندسين اخرين من العالم وفرصة للاطلاع على خبراتهم وكيف يعملون ... بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح فهناك لنك حول ال pressurization وال smoke extract system وقد اتضح ان في امريكا لايستخدم النظامان معا في نفس البناية وانما ال pressurization fan فقط وذلك لانه اتضح انه تم استعمال ال pressurization fan في بئر او شفت السلالم وايضا سحب الدخان يؤدي الى مخاطر واعتقد ان الحريق ينتشر بسرعة اكبر بهذه الطريقة ..
> http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswer...tID=126611666&trk=view_disc&ut=2gNnlG6aFqWlE1


مشاركة طيبة جدا
عندك حق نحتاج الى خبرات عالمية


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 مارس 2013)

كمل يا بشمهندس فعلا الموضوع مهم
ازاي نحسب ال 
static press
relife damper size


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2013)

الله يحفظكم .. اليوم ترسخت لدي فكرة عمل هذا النوع من المراوح وسببها .. بصراحه نقاش راقي علمي جميل بتاخدوا عليه 10/10 ... بوركتم يا شباب .. حيتان الهندسة وفعل الخير باخوانكم التلاميذ


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

بامر الله سانتهى من موضوع الحسابات الهيدروليكية للحريق ثم نكمل هذا الموضوع الباقى جزء بسيط جدا
وده فقط علشان الاخ احمد الزينى ميزعلش لان زعله وحش اوى


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

م.وسيم قال:


> الله يحفظكم .. اليوم ترسخت لدي فكرة عمل هذا النوع من المراوح وسببها .. بصراحه نقاش راقي علمي جميل بتاخدوا عليه 10/10 ... بوركتم يا شباب .. حيتان الهندسة وفعل الخير باخوانكم التلاميذ



وهذا هدفنا من الموضوع وشكرا لمرورك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> بامر الله سانتهى من موضوع الحسابات الهيدروليكية للحريق ثم نكمل هذا الموضوع الباقى جزء بسيط جدا
> وده فقط علشان الاخ احمد الزينى ميزعلش لان زعله وحش اوى



يا باشا لو زعلى حيخليك تزيدنا من علمك يبقى نزعلك على طول و الناس حتدعى لى


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا لو زعلى حيخليك تزيدنا من علمك يبقى نزعلك على طول و الناس حتدعى لى



تسلم مهندس احمد انت بجد انسان محترم وانا اعرفك من سنين وان كنت لم اقابلك حتى الان 
لكن امثالك اعتز بمعرفتهم


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> تسلم مهندس احمد انت بجد انسان محترم وانا اعرفك من سنين وان كنت لم اقابلك حتى الان
> لكن امثالك اعتز بمعرفتهم



الشرف ليا يا هندسه و مصير الحى يتلاقى ان شاء الله


----------

